# FA IS BACK!!



## Kiszka (Dec 9, 2009)

(need I say anymore?)


----------



## wildrider (Dec 9, 2009)

It's sluggish as hell, but it is back lol


----------



## Kiszka (Dec 9, 2009)

wildrider said:


> It's sluggish as hell, but it is back lol


4295487534 furries are trying to get on and submit. Of course it's going to be slow. xD


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Dec 9, 2009)

SLUG SLUG SLUG.. then again, give it a couple hours to work the kinks out


----------



## wildrider (Dec 9, 2009)

I'll take sluggish.  Seeing it up at all is nice ^^


----------



## M. LeRenard (Dec 9, 2009)

Woo!  Dragoneer and friends are miracle workers.  This has been quite the saga.

Okay, million dollar question.  Let's say one uploads material right now, while there's a huge number of folks logging on.  Would that material get more views because of the surge of people, or would it get fewer because of the flood of submissions that's sure to kick it out of the way as soon as it's uploaded?


----------



## icecold24 (Dec 9, 2009)

Yay, there is a furry god.


----------



## Kiszka (Dec 9, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> Woo!  Dragoneer and friends are miracle workers.  This has been quite the saga.
> 
> Okay, million dollar question.  Let's say one uploads material right now, while there's a huge number of folks logging on.  Would that material get more views because of the surge of people, or would it get fewer because of the flood of submissions that's sure to kick it out of the way as soon as it's uploaded?


It could go either way man.
I think a lot of people still dont know its up though, and I dont think everyone will be prepared to upload yet.
Give it a go. =]


----------



## RoadDogg (Dec 9, 2009)

THANK YOU DRAGONEER AND ALL OF THE OTHER HARD WORKING ADMINS THAT MADE THIS POSSIBLE!!!!


----------



## VitaiSlade (Dec 9, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> Woo!  Dragoneer and friends are miracle workers.  This has been quite the saga.
> 
> Okay, million dollar question.  Let's say one uploads material right now, while there's a huge number of folks logging on.  Would that material get more views because of the surge of people, or would it get fewer because of the flood of submissions that's sure to kick it out of the way as soon as it's uploaded?



A lot lot less. I just click refresh when I want to see new pics. Only if something REALLY stands out am I gonna bother to click it with the million+ new submissions.


----------



## Carenath (Dec 9, 2009)

Site's sluggish, and will hopefully sort itself out once the load dies down and the caches get rebuilt. No submissions to upload.. but sure as hell there'll be work to get done :3


----------



## Muki Hyena (Dec 9, 2009)

cool. guess I can start uploading again. Been lazy as hell lately though tbh


----------



## Carenath (Dec 9, 2009)

For me at least.. the site's back to it's regular speed, though images are a little slow loading.. I'm chalking it up to the large traffic volume swamping the connection.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 9, 2009)

CAN'T WAIT FOR THE PORN BUILDUP


----------



## M. LeRenard (Dec 9, 2009)

VitaiSlade said:


> A lot lot less. I just click refresh when I want to see new pics. Only if something REALLY stands out am I gonna bother to click it with the million+ new submissions.


Ha ha... I think you're probably right.  Every time I click refresh, there's a new submission (sometimes two or three) popping up.  It's very funny to watch.  Anyway, I'm going to wait until it slows down before I submit my new stuff.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 9, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> Anyway, I'm going to wait until it slows down before I submit my new stuff.



This too.

I would rather have what I spend weeks on be seen.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 9, 2009)

FA is down agian.  Error 502.  FURNATION HAS HAD IT'S REVENGE, EVERYBODY PANIC!


----------



## Muki Hyena (Dec 9, 2009)

nah that's just because everyone's raping the servers with traffic


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 9, 2009)

Muki Hyena said:


> nah that's just because everyone's raping the servers with traffic


 
...TYRA BANKS RETURNED! D:


----------



## deVersipellis (Dec 9, 2009)

Error 404 is better than what has been happening.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 9, 2009)

What a useful thread. It tells me SO MUCH I would not know by visiting FA itself.


----------



## deVersipellis (Dec 9, 2009)

So... when will it _actually_ be up?


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 9, 2009)

Ratte said:


> CAN'T WAIT FOR THE PORN BUILDUP


You can't even see it what are you talking about


----------



## Xavie (Dec 9, 2009)

ya i am getting 404 errors too.... but having said that, thanks alot for all the hard work over the past week.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 9, 2009)

deVersipellis said:


> So... when will it _actually_ be up?


 It is up just error prone due to 9000+ retards posting dog dick at once.


----------



## deVersipellis (Dec 9, 2009)

The site is saying, "No portions of www.furaffinity.net may be used without expressed, written permission. All artwork is copyrighted to the respective owner."

WTF!


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 9, 2009)

I guess it just does not like you its working for me and I am appalled at how much mediocre spam there is at this time I may jsut ignore it for a week when so when the good artists start posting again I will not be scarred by bad sketches and cheap Yiff.


----------



## deVersipellis (Dec 9, 2009)

Disregard my last post... it is working great!!!


----------



## Nanakisan (Dec 9, 2009)

you know what makes me laugh. Oh ye furs of little faith come forth and be amazed there is yiffstar there is fchan there is furnati...*gets shot for that one* but has anyone even once shut up about FA being down...nope...obviously not. me i hovered around only fchan actually defending FA's staff against some loser nutcase who outright calls Neer a compulsive liar. lies i say lies. Neer we love yah you know that. you give us free porn. keep up the good work big guy. oh and sites 404'ing if ye haven't noticed. *runs from Xaeruns hammer*


----------



## kunkmiester (Dec 9, 2009)

Is anyone else not getting pictures to load?


----------



## Nanakisan (Dec 9, 2009)

kunkmiester said:


> Is anyone else not getting pictures to load?



website is 404'ing meaning its temporarily taxed to its limits


----------



## kunkmiester (Dec 9, 2009)

The site is fine.  I'm just getting a text icon for images though.  "Show image" doesn't do anything, and "view image(firefox)" gives me a "403" error.


----------



## Carenath (Dec 9, 2009)

Could be work, some tweaking being done to the servers to resolve any last minute niggling issues, but everything seems fine now.


----------



## kunkmiester (Dec 9, 2009)

Well, I was hoping some time would resolve it, might just need some more, but the help page is timing out, so who do I talk to about it?


----------



## Devious Bane (Dec 9, 2009)

It is?


----------



## kunkmiester (Dec 9, 2009)

I got a support ticket thing, that page worked, but wiki.furaffinity.net is timing out.

The picture thing is being worked on to some extent, there's a ticket in for it, haven't gotten it working again though.


----------

